# SHENZHEN | Futian Financial Technology Tower | +200m | 41 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Architect: Zaha Hadid Architects
If I understood well, the project's client is Bahiang Credit, which will make it its headquarters building https://www.baihangcredit.com/






中建西南院中标福田金融科技大厦全过程工程咨询业务_政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper







www.thepaper.cn




Roof height: 199.75m Courtain height: Unconfirmed, they expect around 210m in Gaouloumi



















Pic by 摩天圳 . Pile works on going


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow! Looks really cool


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

Absolutely magnificent !!!🥵😍


----------



## KAQRA (11 mo ago)

Неплохо


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

another extraterrestrial design building


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

What an amazing design! And great location as well.

SSP: Futian Financial Technology Tower, Shenzhen - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

18/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------

